# Canon Loyalty Program



## KurtStevens (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anyone know about the canon loyalty program? I haven't been able to find out any information about this program. I have a 5d that I've been using for almost a year now, and I'd like to replace it with the 5d2 sometime in the future, but not sure if I can upgrade. 

Does this program apply only for P&S or does it include every camera? Thanks!


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, the 5D2 isn't part of the loyalty program now. But, other cameras are. You can upgrade to those from a point-and-shoot or another Canon dSLR.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe this has been discussed before on this forum, but can't seem to find the thread right now.

Anyway, if you Google "Canon Loyalty Program" you'll find several references to it. Most lead back to a thread on FatWallet.com, I believe. I haven't used the program, but from what I understand, you can trade in a dead Canon camera for a refurbished model at a significant discount.

The models available vary. At one time the 5DII was available, but may not be any more. You have to call the number listed in the discussion boards directly for pricing, availability and rules.


----------

